# Nakina, onterio



## olejoe (Jan 22, 2007)

Well I got back Sat from our annual trip and it was just like Feb. in June. High water bad weather and few fish. The walleyes were nice size ,18" to 21" and good eating when you could find them. I don't think they were all spawned yet as a few were still milking. The pike were few and small till the last day when one of the guys got a 42 incher. The weather was ...... less than desirable to say the least. 29 to 52 and the only time we saw 52 was the first and last day. Sat we had 30 to 40 mph winds out of the north and snow most of the day. Mon no snow but rained all day with a high of 44.
Burned alot of wood and everyone is safe so planning on next year already. Can't wait.


----------



## buckeyeflyguy (Jan 22, 2009)

Bad luck...did you at least make money at the poker table? Hopefully next year will compensate you for 2009.


----------



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

Kinda makes up for the past few years up there when the temperatures were in the 80's. So hot in the cabin you just sweat sitting there.
We used to take a roll of screen and a stapler to replace the old screens that were clogged with dust and grease from all the fish frys.
I know you enjoyed it though...weather is weird up there !


----------



## LUCIUS (Nov 22, 2007)

What lakes did you fish ? I have been going up there for about the past 12 years.


----------



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

I've fished Whitefish, Washi, and Windsor lakes, mostly Washi though. 
The Albany river flows in the southern part of Washi and goes out the eastern side of it.
Average size walleye are 20 to 23 inches and we have caught many northerns over 40 inches.
The inland brook trout are a blast though. We troll the Albany on the east end, just head the boat into the current, about quarter throttle and troll sitting in the same place picking up trout on Smithwicks.
We fly out of Leuenbergers base camp there in Nakina.
My avatar was taken at Washi lake about 5 years ago.


----------



## olejoe (Jan 22, 2007)

True the weather is strange but will not try to fix that yet. We fished Kaydon lake this year which is just below ogoki lake. But will begoing back to Melchett next yr. I have fished Melchett, Kaydon, Meta, Kapikotongawa and Makoki, all with the same outfitter. I consider the fishing very good. Excellant would be some one else taking them off the hook for me. LOL. Already getting things ready for next year.


----------



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

You are right about EXCELLANT Ole Joe, my hands are all tore up after handling a couple hundred walleyes in a week. They have a way of getting you with those gills, not to mention getting hooks in your hand from the pike thrashing around, but I wouldn't give it up for anything.
Leuenberger is the outfitter we use, his prices have gone sky high the past 3 years after Malcom bought his brother Ernie out of the business. Cost Malcom a pile of cash and one of the planes to get sole ownership.
If you ever decide to go to Washi I can give you some help on where to catchem !


----------



## crimson45827 (Jul 10, 2008)

While on the subject of nakina has any one used twin lakes air to fish Abamasagi lake outposts? They claim great walleye and pike fishing and even some lake trout.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Have been with twin lakes.... flew out of Nakina to "Kag"anagami...sp. Cabin was rough at the time but heard new now. Fishing was a little tough at first buit figured the walleye out soon. The lake was HUGE!!! Good Walleye, Good Northerns, Great Lake Trout!


----------

